# Great Forum



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

I mainly stayed over at the ESPN forums and well it was nuts on the rockets boards. Everyone tries to one up each other all the time thinking their superior. I haven't seen an actual discussion thread on that board in a while. Guys posting threads about guys named Daddy and Goldster. Oh yeah and the "Trade Yao Now" threads all over.

Basically, I'm glad MRC came over and posted the link to these forums! It's a great place to come if you're a rockets fan and actually talk about the team. Instead of bickering with other posters. I'm sure many others feel the same way.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It's more of a diss forum than a place for discussion. Glad you decided to join the site!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Rickbarry said:


> I mainly stayed over at the ESPN forums and well it was nuts on the rockets boards. Everyone tries to one up each other all the time thinking their superior. I haven't seen an actual discussion thread on that board in a while. Guys posting threads about guys named Daddy and Goldster. Oh yeah and the "Trade Yao Now" threads all over.
> 
> Basically, I'm glad MRC came over and posted the link to these forums! It's a great place to come if you're a rockets fan and actually talk about the team. Instead of bickering with other posters. I'm sure many others feel the same way.


amen


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Only board I've ever been on, it rocks, and I'm sticking to it! Oh yeah


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Rickbarry said:


> I mainly stayed over at the ESPN forums and well it was nuts on the rockets boards. Everyone tries to one up each other all the time thinking their superior. I haven't seen an actual discussion thread on that board in a while. Guys posting threads about guys named Daddy and Goldster. Oh yeah and the "Trade Yao Now" threads all over.
> 
> Basically, I'm glad MRC came over and posted the link to these forums! It's a great place to come if you're a rockets fan and actually talk about the team. Instead of bickering with other posters. I'm sure many others feel the same way.


so true,i have visited ESPN rockets forum for a couple of times and was surprised what the hell was going along there,the first time i went there i saw a thread started by a taiwanese bashing China ppl and a bunch of china ppl fired back then this meaningless thread went for at least 10 pages long.the 2nd time i went there i saw a thread in which some americans and piles of chinese cursing each other.i was wondering if there was a Mod there or it was really a rockets board. :krazy:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> It's more of a diss forum than a place for discussion. Glad you decided to join the site!



I was going to post the same thing. LOL. They hate the Rockets/Bulls/Kobe over there. During the 8 game winning streak, there were so many posts hating on the Rockets. :no: And OMG they are so racist over there, it's a damn shame. I hate the stupid ESPN boards. I think the realgm boards are okay.


----------



## TiMacMania (Mar 8, 2005)

Sup guys,,,I'm new to this forum...I hope to enjoy my time here


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

ESPN is just a mess. Most of the posts are either generally racist and offensive or specifically directed insults. Not to mention the level of basketball knowledge is painfully low.


----------

